# Crab Cakes



## tropics (Aug 22, 2018)

Crabbing has been pretty good,so Monday we went for a few hours.Picked up over 2 dozen took them home and cooked.Also we stopped for a Italian Sub.
Lunch






Crab Cakes 1 pound Crab Meat picked (canned can be used)





Wet Mix
Mayo,Egg,Ground Mustard,Worcestershire sauce,Hot Sauce,Lemon juice





Crab Meat,Panko,Green Onions





All Mixed





Made 8 cakes





Used the 22.5" Kettle started 3/4 of a chimney





Into the Vortex





Surrounded the vortex an kept rotating the lid





Decided to sear the bottom a little more





Dinner is Mac & Cheese (Kraft) Stuffed Pepper
Crab Cakes





Thanks for looking
Richie

  CRAB Cakes

 Ingredients
 1/2 cup mayonnaise
 1 large egg, beaten
 1 tablespoon ground mustard
 1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
 1/2 teaspoon hot sauce
 1 pound crab meat, picked over (Canned can be used)
 1 cup Panko
 2 green onions 
 1/4 cup canola oil (if frying)
 Lemon wedges, for serving

       Directions
 Step 1   
 In a small bowl, whisk the mayonnaise with the egg, mustard,
 Worcestershire sauce and hot sauce until smooth.
 Step 2   
 In a medium bowl, lightly toss the crabmeat with the Panko crumbs.
 Gently fold in the mayonnaise mixture.
 Cover and refrigerate for at least 1 hour.
 Step 3   
 Scoop the crab mixture into eight 1/3-cup mounds,lightly pack into
 8 patties, about 1 1/2 inches thick,place on non-stick Foil for Grilling
  For frying
 Heat the oil until shimmering.In a large skillet.
 Add the crab cakes and cook over medium high heat until
 deeply golden and heated through, about 3 minutes per side.
 Transfer the crab cakes to plates and serve with lemon wedges.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 22, 2018)

That's a great looking meal there Richie!
I just love crab cakes & I bet they are really good when the crab is so fresh!!
Nicely done & congrats on making the carousel!!!
Al


----------



## tropics (Aug 22, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> That's a great looking meal there Richie!
> I just love crab cakes & I bet they are really good when the crab is so fresh!!
> Nicely done & congrats on making the carousel!!!
> Al


Al Thank You I am going try to put the recipe in the post.Thanks for the ride on the Carousel & the Likes I appreciate it 
Richie


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 22, 2018)

Richie, Great looking cakes, you are a lucky man to have access to fresh and free crabs ! like


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 22, 2018)

Dang go ahead just rub it in crabbing here has been bad and you showing a great meal like that.  :(
Neighbor did catch a few this past Saturday maybe its going to pick up for a nice fall run.
They caught a 8' bull shark near hooper's Island last week.

Warren


----------



## xray (Aug 22, 2018)

Those crab cakes look good, Richie!! You’re lucky to have access to fresh meat. That plate is pretty close to what my last meal would be.

I use a similar recipe. The only difference is using ritz crackers instead of panko crumbs. 

I’ve tried white bread, saltines and regular breadcrumbs before and I liked the ritz better...I’m gonna try panko next time.


----------



## tropics (Aug 22, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> Richie, Great looking cakes, you are a lucky man to have access to fresh and free crabs ! like


CM Thank you I have been crabbing for 60 years an have no idea what canned crab taste like.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Aug 22, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Dang go ahead just rub it in crabbing here has been bad and you showing a great meal like that.  :(
> Neighbor did catch a few this past Saturday maybe its going to pick up for a nice fall run.
> They caught a 8' bull shark near hooper's Island last week.
> 
> Warren


Warren Monday was a little slow all the rain we have gotten.I hope the season goes long this year I want to freeze some of these for the winter.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it.
Richie
Been seeing a lot of sharks inshore this year


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 22, 2018)

Agree hope season last longer. 
That shark was a long way up the Chesapeake Bay not normal area.
Warren


----------



## tropics (Aug 22, 2018)

xray said:


> Those crab cakes look good, Richie!! You’re lucky to have access to fresh meat. That plate is pretty close to what my last meal would be.
> 
> I use a similar recipe. The only difference is using ritz crackers instead of panko crumbs.
> 
> I’ve tried white bread, saltines and regular breadcrumbs before and I liked the ritz better...I’m gonna try panko next time.



"I’ve tried white bread, saltines and regular breadcrumbs"  Same here yesterday was a first for me with the Panko Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 22, 2018)

Great looking crab cakes Richie, that plated pic looks nice on the Carousel.
The write up and pics with the recipe is wonderful, appreciate that.
*Like!*


----------



## tropics (Aug 22, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Great looking crab cakes Richie, that plated pic looks nice on the Carousel.
> The write up and pics with the recipe is wonderful, appreciate that.
> *Like!*



Chile Thank you I know down in your area crabs are plentiful & cheap,up here to buy them decent crabs are $25.00 a doz. I rarely ever buy them.I think mud bugs would work with this recipe Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## foamheart (Aug 22, 2018)

I love blue crabs anyway I can get 'em. They are extremely popular here on the gulf coast. 

Lookin good Richie.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 22, 2018)

Richie I've been on vacation in Georgia visiting my daughter the last week or so. I'm glad I didn't miss this one. Boy that looks really good. I haven't had a good crab cake since we traveled down to Delaware for my daughters little league softball regionals.  We stopped somewhere on the way home and had a few.  

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## GATOR240 (Aug 22, 2018)

Good looking crab cakes and meal. Like


----------



## tropics (Aug 22, 2018)

foamheart said:


> I love blue crabs anyway I can get 'em. They are extremely popular here on the gulf coast.
> 
> Lookin good Richie.


Kevin Thank you it has been awhile since I made them,been doing the stuffed crab shells Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Aug 22, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Richie I've been on vacation in Georgia visiting my daughter the last week or so. I'm glad I didn't miss this one. Boy that looks really good. I haven't had a good crab cake since we traveled down to Delaware for my daughters little league softball regionals.  We stopped somewhere on the way home and had a few.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris


Chris we are watching the Little League World series.Haven't seen the softball being aired hope her team won.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Aug 22, 2018)

GATOR240 said:


> Good looking crab cakes and meal. Like



Denny Thank You they are tasty an left overs for dinner  tonight.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 22, 2018)

tropics said:


> Chris we are watching the Little League World series.Haven't seen the softball being aired hope her team won.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
> Richie



Sorry about that Richie, I should have been more clear. My daughter is 28 years old now. So I haven't had a good crab cake since about 1992. My brain is still fuzzy from the long drive. 

Chris


----------



## motocrash (Aug 22, 2018)

Yes Yes Yes MMM.Never thought about a mudbug cake,I usually eat them steamed spiced or breaded/fried/poboy.
Nice work Richie!


----------



## ab canuck (Aug 22, 2018)

Richie those crab cakes look Awesome!!! Thx for posting your recipe as well. I am definitely going to try it. Big Like. 
Congrats on the carousel ride.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 22, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Richie I've been on vacation in Georgia visiting my daughter the last week or so. I'm glad I didn't miss this one. Boy that looks really good. I haven't had a good crab cake since we traveled down to Delaware for my daughters little league softball regionals.  We stopped somewhere on the way home and had a few.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris


----------



## tropics (Aug 23, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Yes Yes Yes MMM.Never thought about a mudbug cake,I usually eat them steamed spiced or breaded/fried/poboy.
> Nice work Richie!



Up here they are expensive when I go to Ga. I can't find a good place to buy them.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Aug 23, 2018)

ab canuck said:


> Richie those crab cakes look Awesome!!! Thx for posting your recipe as well. I am definitely going to try it. Big Like.
> Congrats on the carousel ride.



Charlie I have a hard time not sharing my recipes,makes me feel good when someone post one of them.Thanks for the Big Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 23, 2018)

Man! I love some crab cakes and those look awesome! You may be onto something with the crawdad cake idea


----------



## b-one (Aug 23, 2018)

Nice and meaty looking crab cakes!


----------



## tropics (Aug 24, 2018)

Smkryng said:


> Man! I love some crab cakes and those look awesome! You may be onto something with the crawdad cake idea



Thanks it is a good idea & probably easier getting the meat out of them,thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Aug 24, 2018)

b-one said:


> Nice and meaty looking crab cakes!



Not much filler in them Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## foamheart (Dec 21, 2019)

I just came into possession of 5 lbs of large lump blue crab and I immediately  came here to borrowed your recipe. I am looking forward to trying some of your crab cakes.  With all the recipes I have tried I have never been a fan of what I have attempted although I really like them in some restaurants so it must be my delivery.  LOL .... Because of that I have always made crab meat remoulade, its a salad and pretty safe. 

I will most definitely let you know how much I am sure I'll like yours!  Oh and Merry Christmas to you and yours my friend.


----------



## tropics (Dec 22, 2019)

foamheart said:


> I just came into possession of 5 lbs of large lump blue crab and I immediately  came here to borrowed your recipe. I am looking forward to trying some of your crab cakes.  With all the recipes I have tried I have never been a fan of what I have attempted although I really like them in some restaurants so it must be my delivery.  LOL .... Because of that I have always made crab meat remoulade, its a salad and pretty safe.
> 
> I will most definitely let you know how much I am sure I'll like yours!  Oh and Merry Christmas to you and yours my friend.



Kevin I am Jealous how do you get so lucky. Nice I couldn't find a place to crab this year,but I have been looking at maps an think I found an area no one knows about.
I hope you enjoy my recipe as much as I enjoy your Pie crust recipe.Looking forward to your opinion on it.Merry X-Mas my Friend 
Richie


----------



## cmayna (Dec 22, 2019)

Richie,
Always nice seeing others making crab cakes.  We  just had crab sandwiches last night from some Dungeness crab we got while fishing this past week.   What type of crab are you catching?

Craig


----------



## tropics (Dec 22, 2019)

cmayna said:


> Richie,
> Always nice seeing others making crab cakes.  We  just had crab sandwiches last night from some Dungeness crab we got while fishing this past week.   What type of crab are you catching?
> 
> Craig


Craig They were Jersey Blue Claws
Richie


----------



## foamheart (Dec 22, 2019)

Mmmmmm..... blue crabs. Its good to really love 'em, cause they're the only kind we get.....LOL I know Richie is a Pro, probably uses traps. We always used a toutline set up.  Washtub with a rope to a belt  loop to throw the crabs over into.  LOL would "Borrow" Momma's deep fryer basket to tie to a stick to catch with.  Crab, and party all day.


----------



## tropics (Dec 23, 2019)

foamheart said:


> Mmmmmm..... blue crabs. Its good to really love 'em, cause they're the only kind we get.....LOL I know Richie is a Pro, probably uses traps. We always used a toutline set up.  Washtub with a rope to a belt  loop to throw the crabs over into.  LOL would "Borrow" Momma's deep fryer basket to tie to a stick to catch with.  Crab, and party all day.


Caught many a crab with a scap net string with a killy ring.
Hows the Crab Cakes taste.
Richie


----------



## foamheart (Dec 23, 2019)

LOL... Life caught me... have not had a chance yet. Been cooking all day for tomorrow.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 24, 2019)

Thanks for Bumping!!
This is the first I saw this thread, and those Crab Cakes Look Awesome!!
Nice Job, Brother Richie!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## tropics (Dec 29, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks for Bumping!!
> This is the first I saw this thread, and those Crab Cakes Look Awesome!!
> Nice Job, Brother Richie!!
> Like.
> ...


Brother John Glad you were able to see it,if I don't find a place to Crab up here I may be making them out of canned Crab meat.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it.
Richie
Hope we woke Kevin up LOL


----------

